# Alright.. almost the weekend who is cooking?



## Diva Q (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy Friday everyone. Its going to be a nice weekend here. 

So this weekend its all about doing a couple of racks of spares and probably a few more chicken thighs. 
Also have a craving for tri-tip so I may have to hunt one down. 

What are you all doing?


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm doing a turkey on Saturday ,got in the brine bout 20 minutes ago.. and salmon on Sunday


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2009)

2 chuck roasts and a couple slabs of spares.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 6, 2009)

Liver...mine


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 6, 2009)

No cooking this weekend, just packing. 

Big BBQ roadtrip starting Wednesday!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 6, 2009)

2-4 butts Saturday night in to Sunday!  Maybe chicken too!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Spares Sunday and the afor mentioned liver cooking pretty much everyday.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 6, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Liver...mine



Ditto


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 6, 2009)

2 pork butts tonight and a bacon wrapped pork loin with a caramelized onion relish on Sunday.


----------



## SoEzzy (Mar 6, 2009)

Ribs were 99cents a lb yesterday at a local market, I bought a case and I'm going to split it with a friend, so I think it might just be ribs or ribs this weekend.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2009)

SoEzzy said:
			
		

> Ribs were [size=1[/size]8]99cents a lb yesterday at a local market, I bought a case and I'm going to split it with a friend, so I think it might just be ribs or ribs this weekend.





wow!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 6, 2009)

wow.


----------



## DaveG (Mar 6, 2009)

chicken, canadian bacon, chicken, ribs, chicken, fatty, chicken.
I like my birds


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2009)

damn Dave, sounds like a lot of Canadian Bacon.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 6, 2009)

I made up a buncha chicken stock....and thawed a chicken.
Maybe Spatchcocked...and Vichyssoise?


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 6, 2009)

Double Wow on the .99 cent ribs. Ain't seen that cheap around here in years.  If they still in the cryo and I owned a good deep freeze I wouldn't be splitting with nobody  Warden picked up some purty nice looking catfish filets at Kroger here the other day..wound up having to freeze em course sure they used to it. Anyway she supposed to be frying them up tonight. Guess I will just piddle. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 6, 2009)

Brisket Saturday night......Maybe.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 6, 2009)

Butts went on the WSM at 7:40pm...beautiful night here 56º right now, going down to 47 with hardly any wind.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 6, 2009)

Took the brisket out of the cooler an hour ago and made a practice box. IT was ok nothing really special. Flavour was too mild and needs some oomph. 

No pics. (yes I knwo this just doesnt count does it)

Spares going on tomorrow.
Cant find a tri tip.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.

I mean wood smoke.


FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!


about ten minutes away from getting the chucks on,
immediately followed by the ribs.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2009)

Picked up a Beef Shoulder (Clod)...and two butts to go along with cooking my liver


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 7, 2009)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Picked up a Beef Shoulder (Clod)...and two butts to go along with cooking my liver



I wanted to buy a clod when I was in Texas over Christmas.  They were to rich for my smoker at that time.  I seriously want to smoke one.  Do a clod thread Dave.  There will be lots of questions.  I hope you have done your homework if you have never smoked one before.  There are lots of techniques.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 7, 2009)

ditto....seperate thread Dave!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm being zero the hero.    Take out tonight. Damn deli! After working with food for 5 days kind of puts a damper on it for me. COME ON SPRING! Can't talk the owner into pulled pork once a week. All I make is those damn cold cut subs. :roll:  But I'm working for him, and not me.

Pigs
Mayo or Oil get's tough. Hell, I'd BBQ every day if I could!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 7, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I treat em like a Chuck


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 7, 2009)

You know for a minute when you were talking about a clod, I thought you were refering to Puff!   

I'm gonna do a Griff loaf tomorrow for lunches for the week!


----------



## andy_christy (Mar 8, 2009)

It's 6:00 am & the brisket just went in the smoker.
Workin' on a brat fatty stuffed with green pepper & onion.
Looks like it's going to be a great day.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 8, 2009)

What is a brat fatty and are you taking pictures of that?


----------



## andy_christy (Mar 8, 2009)

In place of regular sausage I'm using the meat from bratwurst & wrapping it around sauted green peppers & onions. Then into the smoker.
I'll post some pics when it is ready to go.


----------



## SoEzzy (Mar 8, 2009)

The chicken turned out great, the ribs not so great, they were 5 1/2 lb and up, I trimmed them St Louis, there was a good section of the rib, the rib tips with the chine and the skirt all went on the UDS as well.

The ribs were meaty and wholesomely juicy, cooked in 4 1/2 hours, the chicken cooked in two.

Pictures are in the camera, I'll post them tomorrow, when I get my car back from my daughter.


----------

